

TransferWise wants to be the Skype of currency exchange - Emore
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/01/24/transferwise-wants-to-be-the-skype-of-currency-exchange/

======
gexla
Okay, I will go ahead and get the "they copied the Ubuntu logo" out of the
way. Now we can discuss other things. ;)

